# New big build would love some input from others!!



## JPalmer (Jul 7, 2012)

Ok! Iv built a few planted tanks now and tried different things and water features ect and iv got my hands on a nice big tank and even though our golden mantella have only just had a nice tank built for them I think the deserve a better one! I'd love some ideas of basically the most complicated and cool tank ideas that just look amazing how ever difficult, I have a rain system and an external filter lined up to power the planned stream running into natural pool! But I want some ideas of how to make it just amazing! Here are a few pics of some of my earlier built tanks :
Current golden mantella tank








A few of the others 
















please excuse the flattend plant! The fire bellied toads love to trample! 









And this is the new tank!! 

















It's 39" length 20" tall and 17" deep! Weird sizes as it was originally custom built to fit into a mates houses alcove! So come on! What are people's ideas! I want it like what you'd expect to see at a good zoological facility!!! 
Cheers! 
Josh


----------



## jamlew (May 28, 2013)

i think some kind of mangrove kind of setup would be cool. tree roots and water with some kind of land mass. not sure what kind of species could be kept in something like that tho. or some kind of empty saharan river basin or.....erm its hard to think coz all yurs are so cool anyway :no1: volcanic waste land! kinf of defies the point really as not much could live there. haha

jam


----------



## JPalmer (Jul 7, 2012)

I do like the swamp idea! The tank is for golden mantella so could encopirate a swampy bank area to the pool maby? Cheers for that one! Any others?


----------



## Meefloaf (Mar 24, 2013)

i was thinking of doing golden mantella's after i've had my milkies awhile. one idea i had was having a kind of forest crevice, so like two levels of "land" at the back of the viv with a "collapsed" branch across the gap, ferns. macgravia etc growing up the side of this land mass and have "roots" coming out of the ground part, which would actually be drainage pipes from a sloped bowl i was going to put at the top of my fake landmass. and possibly have either a running or dry stream bed running through this, making it look asif the crevice was made from the water eroding it over time etc. On the top you could plant some nice foiliage plants. wouldnt take up the whole depth of the tank, thought it'd give a nice little hiding area for them and you could plant broms up the front of the fake land area's heres a terrible pic of kinda what i mean










and here's the other idea, great build Are first attempt of a vivarium wish me luck? - Dendroboard


----------



## JPalmer (Jul 7, 2012)

That's cool! In there current tank they have a waterfall and seperate pool that's seasonal  I was thinking of a Sloap or incline involved! I love the idea of havin the incline said the stream has eroded it out! Might have to borrow some form of that for this! Maby a diaganal valley set up with the pool at the front right corner and the stream starting the back left top? Maby  loving the ideas! Keep tem coming and I will try build something amazing using some of them  haha cheers!


----------



## jamlew (May 28, 2013)

Endangered primates and cats may be hiding out in swamps and mangrove forests

borneo swamp could be pretty cool on a smaller scale

jam


----------



## jamlew (May 28, 2013)

got loads of random ideas. some kind of cave with like little rock pools at varied heights through out the viv could also use it like a long river/water fall going from pool to pool or something lol with i had lots of tanks, money and the skills to make them.

jam


----------



## Meefloaf (Mar 24, 2013)

check this out Amphibiancare.com >> An Online Amphibian and Reptile Information Resource >> Shedd Aquarium and Brookfield Zoo Reptile House Chicago


----------



## JPalmer (Jul 7, 2012)

Now that is a brilliant!!! Cheers! I'm thinking I'm going to possible make it like a tiered set of curving levels from top left down with the stream eroded out out running into the pool at the front right and the more lowland swampy style area behind the pool, I am about to go on holiday so iv got some airport time to think and draw some ideas 
Josh


----------



## jamlew (May 28, 2013)

JPalmer said:


> Now that is a brilliant!!! Cheers! I'm thinking I'm going to possible make it like a tiered set of curving levels from top left down with the stream eroded out out running into the pool at the front right and the more lowland swampy style area behind the pool, I am about to go on holiday so iv got some airport time to think and draw some ideas
> Josh


sounds like a good mix of a few ideas looking forward to seeing its progress. im just wanting to get started on mine but getting myself confused on information.

jam


----------



## Meefloaf (Mar 24, 2013)

check out this slideshow Green Chapter - Stunning Aquarium Simply For You


----------



## JPalmer (Jul 7, 2012)

Now that looks amazing! I love the water at the front but a bank on both sides and round the back! Also the water isn't too deep so that I think is going to get filters in to the design! Cheers! Lol I'm drawing the designs up as I sit next to the pool in turkey! Just been playing with an uber cute wild tortoise  haha


----------

